# Short Threads or Long Threads?



## the Jester (Mar 23, 2005)

What do you prefer, story hours that follow characters forever across 40 pages of posts, or discrete arcs (so each arc is one thread or something?  Follow the same party across multiple threads kind of thing)?

If you prefer each arc to be its own thread, how long is too long for one thread?


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 24, 2005)

Either is fine, but for the multiple thread option, you should have links to the other threads. I won't start a story in the middle.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 24, 2005)

As an author, I prefer long threads for the simple reason that more views = more likely you are for new readers to give you a try.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Mar 24, 2005)

I like medium threads.    

I agree with Lazybones about long threads and its cool to see all the views build up.  However, threads that are around for a long time are usually filled with comments.  I guess I get easily frustrated roaming thru page after page, looking for the story hour.

Or, to Zen it out, the correct length is that which produces an enjoyable and engaging story hour.  (Gong sounds in the background.)


----------

